# Blood Type Diet?



## Pat from P.O. (Jul 23, 2002)

My husband came home this evening with some information about a "Blood Type Diet" it is written by someone named D'adamo. He heard a couple of people at work talk about their stomach problems. This diet has helped them (they all had trouble with D to some extent).Has anyone heard about it? I'm grasping at straws for an answer to my 10 years of IBS-D.Thank you for any input. Pat


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Try www.dadamo.com. You can read more information there. I hope you feel betterCarol


----------



## Pat from P.O. (Jul 23, 2002)

Dear Carol, Thanks for the web site. I'll check it out. Have you tried this diet option?I'm feeling great today. Even had lunch out with my husband, and managed to keep lunch in;-) Something of an accomplishment.Have a great day, and Thanks again. Pat


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Interesting ! but I wouldn't be able to eat some of the food they suggest for my bloodtype..If I did it would be a sure case of running to the bathroom..


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Regardless of the validity or non-validity of the premise underlying the blood type diet, the stated purpose is "optimal nutirion for your blood type"....not IBS Disease Management. It does not specifically address what is now known to occur in the small bowel of IBS d-related sufferers and following it as if it were a patient specific treatment program for IBS will produce equivocal results.if you happen tobe lucky enough to eliminate some foods which you personally have lost oral tolerance to then you will experience some relief. if however like many incluidng OHNO and mself you follow it you will accidentially ingest foods to which you are sufferning cell mediated immunocyte reactions to, or possibly problems with the endogenous chemicals, or one of up to 8 mechanisms of dysfunction that can be involved so you will either get minimal relief or even worse.There are protocols which address the IBS symptom generating mecahnisms directly:http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...pic;f=4;t=00028 6;p=3#000106[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000331#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=00029 3;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p=[/UR L] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000320#00 0016http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000383#00 0010[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p=[/UR L] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5;t=000363#00 0002[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1;t=028290#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000335#00 0009[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000427#00 0006[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000427#00 0015[/URL]MNL


----------

